# aptor to a .......



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

what would a 
aptor het raptor to a tangerine albino produce,?
also a
aptor het to a sunglow ?
thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

First pairing: Tangerine albinos which may show aberrant patterning; they're possible het eclipse.

Second pairing: Tangerine hybinos which may show aberrant patterning; they're also possible het eclipse.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

ok thanks so should be nice little leo from that mating.?

also found out what parents the aptors came from
from a reverse stripe raptor bred to aptor females
would that make em proper aptors ?
thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

rockkeeper said:


> ok thanks so should be nice little leo from that mating.?
> 
> also found out what parents the aptors came from
> from a reverse stripe raptor bred to aptor females
> ...


They are only real APTORs if they show all three traits required to be an APTOR - tangerine colour, albino, patternless-reverse stripe body.

If they had a "reverse stripe raptor" parent then their sire was NOT a RAPTOR - it was a ruby-eyed Reverse Stripe. It wasn't patternless-reverse stripe therefore it is not a RAPTOR - any more than a non-albino animal that is solid white with black eyes can be a "diablo blanco".


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

here the two aptor ? what do you think


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The first one's an APTOR.

I'm not so sure about the second one - it's not a banded, but it might be a reverse stripe rather than a patternless reverse stripe.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

cheers
so second isnt a aptor . i dont want to be buyin if there not both aptor s


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rockkeeper said:


> cheers
> so second isnt a aptor . i dont want to be buyin if there not both aptor s


The line of what a APTOR is is very murky.A proper APTOR is a albino patternless striped.Now what that is a striped or reverse striped that's hypo'd out in appearance like your picture-1.But albino tanerine striped and albino reverse striped that have a strong tangerine influance also get tagged as APTOR's.Yours in picture-2 though by most peoples standed would get APTOR.IMO is a albino tangerine striped as there's no hypo influance on it like the one in picture-1.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

emm i always thought of hypo as reduced black showing,so on pic two on the tail bit
also what are your thought on the parents of these two


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rockkeeper said:


> emm i always thought of hypo as reduced black showing,so on pic two on the tail bit
> also what are your thought on the parents of these two


Hypo is mass reducded spots but with more and more spots reducd the pattern also reducd's.IMO a true APTOR is a albino striped super hypo there's nothing really that mysteries about them.

All the leo's below if expressing Tremper albino gene would get tagged as APTOR's and if also expressed eclipse would be RAPTOR's but they are all clearly differant. 

Tangerine bold striped + albino = APTOR :bash:.This is what your pic-2 is take away the albino.









Hypo tangerine striped + albino = APTOR :bash: .









Patterless striped IMO is a super hypo tangerine striped + albino = APTOR : victory::no1:.This is what your pic-1 is take away the albino.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

doesnt the male from the two i posted have a stripe on his back ?soz pic 2


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

That was a useful explanation, v interesting.
However the first one has a clearly striped tail, which therefore suggests its the albino version of the first 'non-albino' picture of tangerine bold striped + albino?
The second one has no clear stripes but blotches...so not sure.
Also I was under the impression the definition of a raptor/aptor is based on how they look as a hatchling, they have a distinctive all-over orange with no markings ie patternless, or a very defined reverse stripe and so is a reverse stripe even if it fills in etc.?


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

see redgex you just sold me yours instead , save all this lol ,


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

i dunno its all gettin so confusin, id still buy these two tho, id get them myself if i had the space!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

RedGex said:


> That was a useful explanation, v interesting.
> However the first one has a clearly striped tail, which therefore suggests its the albino version of the first 'non-albino' picture of tangerine bold striped + albino?












If you are refering to the stripe you can see on this one that is a dorsal stripe/pin stripe.There nothing you can do about thet some leo's have it some don't dorsal stripe plays no part in wheather it's a APTOR or not.But dorsal dose give you the best looking red stripes: victory:.So it is a albino patternless stripe with dorsal stripe.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

no was lookin at the stripe down the tail...... could be a continuation of a stripe.............


----------

